# Filtering fine particles



## grabber (Nov 8, 2013)

I make my own homemade Krupnik and have a problem getting out the fine particles- ground cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.  They settle to the bottom but I don't want to loose any of it, when bottling.  Anyone out there have a solution.  Thanks.


----------



## donr (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you have a drip coffee maker that uses paper filters?  Run it through that.  I know people who are way into tea say they can taste the paper when using tea bags.  I don't know if you could taste it or not.

I don't know if the reusable brass filters will gather the ground particles or not.  If you have one of these, you could run a little through it into a paper filter & see what you catch.  

You could do a search on stainless steel micro filters or micro mesh.  This should lead you to some solutions.

Don


----------



## grabber (Nov 8, 2013)

Problem is, that this is thicker than water but will try.  Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Grabber

If you plan to use a coffee filter, you will need a LOT of time and patiance (sorry don't spell well).  you would be better off picking up an electric wine filter unit.  Theyr'e not very expensive.  If you get one, just make sure you soak the filters in lemon/water mixture and that will remove any paper flavors.

Gary


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 9, 2013)

What about muslin bags sold by home brewer supply houses?


----------



## grabber (Nov 10, 2013)

Sausage Maker is 10 mins. from here, so may try them.  Will update on progress.


----------

